# PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin schon ne weile hier im Forum unterwegs und das ist mein erster Beitrag. Nach vielem lesen.
Bin gerade dabei mir einen größeren KoiTeich zu bauen (So ca. 60t l). Habe die Filtergrube und den Pflanzenfilter schon fast fertig gemauert.

Wollte mir jetzt die Folie bestellen. Ich habe aber überall wo ich persönlich geguckt habe nur schwarze Folie in einem Teich gesehen.

Kann man die Koi in einem klaren Teich mit grüner Folie besser sehen? Hat evtl. jemand schon grüne Folie ausprobiert und kann mir einen Erfahrungsbericht geben?

Das wäre super

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Teichmen (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo

Der klausi von Vox ( ab ins Beet ) hatte eine grüne Folie, und die war sehr hässlich


----------



## kikoi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Es ist eigentlich egal ob grün oder schwarz. Deine Koi interessiert das nicht.
Zumal die Folie nach einiger Zeit eh einen Biorasen ansetzt!!!

Wir haben trotzdem eine oliv grüne Folie gewählt!
Fanden wir optisch schöner als schwarz da die Folie ja auch über Wasser irgendwo angebracht werden muß!

MfG


----------



## kikoi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*



Teichmen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der klausi von Vox ( ab ins Beet ) hatte eine grüne Folie, und die war sehr hässlich



Es gibt grün und grün!!!

Ein Hellgrün würde ich nicht wählen eher ein OLIVGRÜN!!!!


----------



## sprinter616 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen hier bei uns!
Ich habe und bevorzuge Schwarze Folie!
Ist halt Geschmacksache !
Und 100% sauber wird die blaue Folie nicht bleiben!
Gruß tom


----------



## kikoi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen hier bei uns!
> Ich habe und bevorzuge Schwarze Folie!
> Ist halt Geschmacksache !
> Und 100% sauber wird die blaue Folie nicht bleiben!
> Gruß tom



Hier wird aber von grüner folie gesprochen nicht von blau!!!!


----------



## sprinter616 (17. Juli 2012)

Ja Sorry wenn ich jemandem mit Farbe auf die Füße getreten habe!
Sorry


----------



## kikoi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Meine Füße sind nicht so groß das man drauf tritt
Schon i.o.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hi,

ich habe (dunkel)grüne Folie und finde die schöner als schwarze, denn wenn sie mal irgendwo hervorluschert sieht das nicht ganz unnatürlich aus. Unterwasser ist sie mit der Zeit eh bewachsen, aber gerade am Anfang wirkte das ganze nicht ganz so dunkel im tieferen Bereich.


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

ich bin auch für olivgrün, macht einfach ein schöneres wasser


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

dito

so grün ist grün 

Medium 8198 anzeigen

  damals noch mit Kleidergröße 40 


eine Stunde später 

Medium 8204 anzeigen
mfG

Stand der Technik ist aber heute EPDM !


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo zusammen,

wow, danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Also macht es wahrscheinlich auf dauer kienen allzu großen Unterschied ob man "oliv"grüne oder schwarze nimmt.
Preislich ist kein großer Unterschied. Welche jetzt wohl besser ist kann man nur spekulieren?
Grüne Folie:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260981467529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Schwarze Folie:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/230763109836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Für weitere Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
@ karsten: Danke für die Bilder , ich wollte mir die PVC Folie schweißen lassen und bei EPDM kenn ich keinen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo

bei der Folie wär ich wirklich  überdiemaßen  anspruchsvoll

so was würd ich nicht in der Bucht kaufen 
ich hab mir mal ein gebrauchtes Bungee Seil dort gekauft ......... 

einfache Teichprofile ermöglichen Falten wegzukleben und ein Stück zu verlegen 

mit einer Folie auf Maß kann man auch Geld "sparen"

mfG


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Karsten,

scheint ja gut gegangen zu sein mit dem Bungee Seil, oder hast jemand anders springen lassen? 

Was hälst du davon? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Oase-Alfafol..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item3cb5aeacbb

Ist ja O..e. Bewertungen in der Bucht sind ja gut. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo 

ich habe in dern letzten 20 Jahren erst 2x Folie selbst gekauft 

und 

ein paar Tips gegeben .....

Die haben sich dann immer für die Folie aus dem Link entschieden 






und 


grüßen noch 

mfG


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> scheint ja gut gegangen zu sein mit dem Bungee Seil, oder hast jemand anders springen lassen?
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab ja leider noch ein bisschen Zeit bevor die Folie rein kommt 

Evtl. kann jemand anderes ne Auskunft über die Quali geben


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Dennis,
:Willkommen2
es gibt gar nicht so viele Hersteller und die Quali ist bei EPDM schon besser.

Bevor du die Folie bestellst, könntest du mal dein Projekt etwas vorstellen.
So lassen sich mögliche Baufehler vermeiden und das ist sicher günstiger als Nachbesserungen.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Weil das die Folienfrage ist, habe ich Deinen Teichbau mal in ein eigenes Thema verschoben.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Joerg,
hier der Teich.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36773

Gruß Dennis


----------



## StefanBO (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo,


schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Also macht es wahrscheinlich auf dauer kienen allzu großen Unterschied ob man "oliv"grüne oder schwarze nimmt.


Hauptsache, es ist grau! Aber nicht so grau - mehr grüngrau ... ins Bräunliche. Eine Art Braungrau mit Grün - ein Braungrüngrau!  Es könnte auch etwas Rot mit anklingen ...


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hi Dennis,
auch ich habe EPDM als Folie. Die ist freilich schwarz (bzw. grau !). Die Verlegeeigenschaften sind deutlich besser, auch das Einkleben der Flansche war bedeutend einfacher.
Die Folienfarbe ist eigentlich nicht mehr zu erkennen. Durch meine "Sedimentabrutsche" bei missglückten Seeroseninstallationen und einer fehlenden Barriere auf einer Pflanzstufe hat sich der Lehm bei mir im ganzen Teich verteilt. Er ist sogar aus dem Pflanzenfilter gekommen , bzw. der Wind hat sein übriges getan auf dem Lande .
Selbst die Folienfalten beginnen sich zuzusetzen. Damit dürfte das Thema Farbe kein wirkliches sein, eher die Frage Vertrauen und Qualität.


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Dennis, 
wenn ich noch mal neue Folie brauche, nehme ich garantiert grüne, da die irgendwie natürlicher wirkt, aber da mein Teich erst seit 15 Jahren Jahren besteht, und die schwarze Folie immer noch heile ist , (toi,toi,toi ) warte ich natürlich erst einmal ab. 
Durch die Kaschierung des Randes mit Ufermatten und Bewachsung mit Algen etc, sieht man im Laufe der Jahre sowieso nicht mehr viel.
Bei der grünen Folie kann man aber besser " tief " gucken !


----------



## Werner W (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Dennis,
ich denke auch, dass die Farbe auf Dauer keine große Rolle spielen wird. Entscheidend ist doch die Qualität und die ist bei den grünen oft besser. 
Achten solltest du dabei auf:
- Dehnbarkeit bzw. Reißfestigkeit
- Kältefestigkeit
- UV-Stabilität
- Preis- Leistung
Wir haben diese grüne verwendet und sind mit der Verarbeitung sehr zufrieden. 
Gruß
Werner

Unser Projekt


----------



## schnuffi0984 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo zusammen,

danke erstmal, gut damit ist die Farbfrage erst mal geklärt. Für die "Sichttiefe" ist die Folie eher unrelevant.

Also werd ich mal die Tipps wegen der Quali annehmen und noch mal den Folienkauf (ob EPDM oder PVC) überdenken.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## schnuffi0984 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Leute,

ich nochmal. Habe mich eintschieden eine Olivgrüne zu nehmen. Diese ist noch Gewebeverstärkt. Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwimmteich..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item56485b8e27

Gruß Dennis


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hey,:smoki

ich finde die superschnuffig  und Gewebeverstärkt ist eh schnuffig!!!

vom Preis her spielt die Farbe eh keine Rolle oder? 

bei der grünen sieht man nur später ob der Biofilm drauf ist, als auf der schwarzen 

freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung deiner Doku vom 60m³ Teich


----------



## schnuffi0984 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Bin auch schon soweit, dass ich bald die Folie reinlegen kann. Stelle dann auf jeden fall meinen Teich noch genauer vor. 
Aber im moment ist der Teichbau erst mal wichtiger. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## jumbers (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Huhu, also optisch denke ich, dass die Grüne ein bisschen freundlicher wirkt oder?
LG


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Jumbers,

ich habe mich für Olivgrün 1,5 mm Entschieden. Werde darunter noch 500er Flies legen. Werde dann mal hier Bilder einstellen, wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (8. Jan. 2013)

Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder die die sich auch nich entscheiden können.

Bisher bereue ich die grüne Folie nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Jan. 2013)

Und eins mit Teichverkleidung. 
 
Im Moment ist die Sichttiefe besser als bei einer schwarzen Folie. Ich denke aber das sich dies später noch ändern wird wenn erst einmal ein richtiger Biofilm auf der Folie gewachsen ist. Dann macht  vermutlich die Folien Farbe unter Wasser keinen Unterschied mehr. 
Dazu werde ich dann bei mehr Erfahrung noch mal etwas schreiben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonlight (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hey Dennis,

sieht gut aus Dein Teich.
Erinnert mich an meinen 

Was hast Du denn für Holz genommen? Und unter dem Holzverdeck ist doch sicher der Filter. Wie hast Du denn das Verdeck aufgebaut und wie kannst Du es öffnen?

Ansonsten ... wenn Du nicht gesagt hättest das es grüne Folie sein soll, ich wäre nicht drauf gekommen. Die sieht so dunkel aus.

Mandy


----------



## schnuffi0984 (9. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Mandy.
Danke erstmal. 
Ja unter der Terrasse befindet sich der Filter.  Guck mal in meine Signatur.  
Da kann man von Anfang an sehen wie der Teich und die Terrasse entstandenen ist. 
Tatsächlich sieht man in Wirklichkeit schon einen großen Unterschied. Die Folie wirkt nur auf dem einen Bild sehr dunkel. 
Das Terrassenholz ist __ Douglasie. Das habe ich sehr günstig bekommen. Alles zusammen für 330 euro.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stony25 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: PVC Teichfolie Grün oder Schwarz*

Hallo Dennis,

super Arbeit spitzen Teichdoku.
Hab heute  Deine Doku entdeckt und hab die 13 Seiten mit Genuss gelesen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## schnuffi0984 (10. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Andi.

Danke, das geht runter wie Öl. 

Mal sehen ich möchte mir im Frühling noch einen Trommelfilter zulegen oder selber bauen. 
Dazu gibt es dann auch eine doku.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

